# Белое пятно в теле позвонка



## Ivan1992 (19 Июл 2013)

Добрый день! 
У моего отца боли в спине, последнее время обострились очень сильно и ему порекомендовали сделать МРТ (рекомендовал как я сам понял не медик), на снимке видно белое пятно. Помогите понять что на снимке.
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## vbl15 (20 Июл 2013)

Думаю в заключении Вам описали, что это гемангиома.


----------



## klyuha (21 Июл 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Думаю в заключении Вам описали, что это гемангиома.


Ну как, *Ivan1992*, доктор экзамен выдержал?


----------



## doclega (30 Июл 2013)

сосудистая  мальформация. "Забить" и не париться


----------

